# Superthrive discussion has been moved.



## Stoney Bud (May 3, 2007)

Since it's not an organic method, I've moved the superthrive discussion to the general indoor growing area.

Stoney.


----------



## Kindbud (May 3, 2007)

yup yup diffently not an organic well peace out stoney


----------



## allgrownup (May 3, 2007)

i think it would benefit the organic section to sticky it here! just so the same question isn't answered on a regular basis. It is a product that is frequently used and presents itself as organic as well as advertises itself in organic publications.  I think they would like the growing public (no Pun Intended) to assume they organic as the company implies it publically.

IMHO

did that make sense??? i'm loosing it LOL


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 3, 2007)

It doesn't need a sticky. It's right here for everyone to see.

Good job man!

It's done!


----------



## allgrownup (May 4, 2007)

Ok.....but now i must know whats up with the hydroton???

since i'm to stoned to go to my garage to look on the bag at this particular moment................i'll just ask here.

Stoney, you got any idea???  Anyone else?  How do they make those almost natural looking smooth round balls that don't alter their shape after soaking in water.  Seems to me that anything natural would expand, shrivel, dilute, fall apart, or change in some other form??? mine look new after a couple months use and roots growing out all over the darn place!


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 4, 2007)

allgrownup said:
			
		

> Ok.....but now i must know whats up with the hydroton???
> 
> since i'm to stoned to go to my garage to look on the bag at this particular moment................i'll just ask here.
> 
> Stoney, you got any idea??? Anyone else? How do they make those almost natural looking smooth round balls that don't alter their shape after soaking in water. Seems to me that anything natural would expand, shrivel, dilute, fall apart, or change in some other form??? mine look new after a couple months use and roots growing out all over the darn place!


Hydroton is baked clay. Just like the flower pots everyone has seen.


----------



## DankCloset (Jun 1, 2007)

well considering how superthrive is mainly vitamin b-12 i dont see why wouldnt people deem it not organic, b12 is found in many things.


----------

